# REPORTED LIST OF INCIDENTS INVOLVING UBER AND LYFT



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


----------



## vittorioX (Aug 7, 2015)

"uber driver allegedly drove woman to the airport, then goes back to rob her home!"

Dayummmmm he's bold


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Was wondering the point behind this article - Is it to show how bad Uber drivers are compared to Taxis? 

Obviously no one has ever had a bad experience with a Taxi driver.

As far as the screening process is concerned - the major fail on Ubers part - is that there is no face to face meeting or interview.

For infractions/crimes etc committed by drivers - is probably on par with any other field/service out there.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

vittorioX said:


> "uber driver allegedly drove woman to the airport, then goes back to rob her home!"
> 
> Dayummmmm he's bold


That's why the people that fly often are not switching to uber and keep their limo drivers. I drive limo too and some people have been customers for over 10 years. They don't want to be picked up by random drivers and having them know they are out of town.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Altima ATL said:


> As far as the screening process is concerned - the major fail on Ubers part - is that there is no face to face meeting or interview.


That's an oft overlooked key point!

See post for more on this:

*Ongoing Poll | Fingerprint Background Checks & Drug Tests*


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I would like to see someone put up an anti-whosdrivingyou website showing that not just IC drivers have issues but so do Livery and Taxi drivers.

We're all in the same game, folks.

Some articles to start with:
http://news.yahoo.com/disconcerting...-in-bob-simon-s-fatal-accident-174825883.html
http://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2015/08/31/taxi-driver-accused-of-sexual-assault-in-d-c/
http://www.naplesnews.com/news/crime/taxi-driver-charged-battery
http://www.nj.com/middlesex/index.s...ian_wife_killed_in_taxi_crash_police_say.html

First and last are high profile examples.

I'm not doing this out of spite, but sites like whosdrivingyou are hypocritical if nothing else.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

JimS said:


> I would like to see someone put up an anti-whosdrivingyou website


Such website already exists. It's bankrolled by Uber.

*http://taxifacts.com*


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I guess that's fair, as whosdrivingyou is funded by the TLPA. OK. As long as everyone is out there playing in the sandbox.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Why is this one not listed?
http://nypost.com/2015/01/05/driver-who-fatally-struck-golf-instructor-worked-for-uber/


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

just drive said:


> That's why the people that fly often are not switching to uber and keep their limo drivers. I drive limo too and some people have been customers for over 10 years. They don't want to be picked up by random drivers and having them know they are out of town.


Bingo !!!!!!!
You my friend are the first one to figure it out !!!!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

KevinH said:


> Why is this one not listed?
> http://nypost.com/2015/01/05/driver-who-fatally-struck-golf-instructor-worked-for-uber/


Or this one:
http://nypost.com/2015/05/09/pedestrian-fatally-struck-by-cab/


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Yet another Uber Vs. Cabbie thread.
I no play today lol.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

An Uber driver IS a cab driver.

Sooner you guys realize that, the sooner they treat drivers and the business better. It's hard to put yourself in a position in life where you're lower in terms of power and income than a cab driver, formerly one of the worst jobs people could say there was.

But it was through an app, so it's totally different. What a bunch of illogical BS.


----------

